# Train Simulator for MAC OS X ???



## Lynn D Bennett

They are about to move the Big Boy (4-8-8-4 articulated) to the UP steam shops in Wyoming starting tomorrow and are towing it through my area about noon. I went to their Web page and they have a 5 HOUR (!!!) recording of Train Simulator 2014 with the Big Boy featured. The simulator is so neat! I want one. But it is not clear to me if this one, Train Simulator 2014, is MAC compatible. I know it can be run on Boot Camp (PC emulator) but I would like only MAC OS X compatible software on my MAC if possible.

There is a Trainz Simulator that is MAC OS X compatible but is it at all like the Train Simulator 2014? Is it worth the money? It is an in-app-purchase application which can get expensive. I don't know about Train Simulator 2014. Same story?

Has anyone used both? If so could you give an overview of each with the understanding that I would have to run the Train Simulator 2014 in Boot camp (I think???) and buy a copy of Windows too.

Thanks,

LDBennett

*** This thread duplicated from the O gauge forum for more responses***


----------



## California RailFan508

****response copied over from original thread in O Gauge Forum****

Well, I have a boot-camped 2009 27'' iMac i3 Duo Core that has Windows 7 on it, and last summer I bought Trainz Simulator 2014 (PC) on Steam to play. Sad to say, I never could get it to work properly when I played it (the game would play, but the game had performance issues and would constantly lock up when I tried to create a railroad. Between that and some in-game assets not loading properly, it was quite frustrating). 

I understand that there is a iMac version of Trainz Simulator (of the 2010 game, I believe). Here is the link if your are interested:

http://www.trainzportal.com/product_trainz_mac.php

Here is the *Trainz Simulator 2 for Mac* page. 
http://www.trainzportal.com/product_trainz_mac_2.php

Also, there is the this page (their Kickstarter) that showcases the next-gen Trainz Simulator. Looks pretty awesome!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/426668601/trainz-simulator-a-new-era-create-drive-operate-sh










*EDIT: Watch the following video for their "Next Era" game with the advanced features, more powerful in-game engine, and better graphics.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9nRuDfQ_ow

EDIT 2: Next month I am going to look into Trainz Simulator 2 (iMac) and see how it is. If you have not gotten it by the end of May, I'll share my thoughts and experiences with you, Lynn.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

*STEAM and Train Simulator 2014???*

OK, I did a bit more investigation and found that TrainZ is cartoonish compared to Train Simulator 2014 but TrainZ's "NEW ERA" is in development from a Kickstarter project for release in 2015....TOO LONG OF A WAIT! That would make the TrainZ graphics much better based on the video on their site.

But in looking into Train Simulator 2014 there is a STEAM version supposedly multi-platform including MAC OS X. So you get STEAM and buy the STEAM version of Train Simulator 2014 and it runs on MAC OS X. (Is this right???)

Has anyone here done this STEAM thing and what were the results? It sounds like the answer. I really don't particularly care for the TrainZ graphics as to what you can buy today.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

*BIG BOY came and went!*

I got to the stop in our area for the Big Boy but a few other people also came. The newspaper suggests 1500 people showed up. All I got for pictures was a sea of peoples heads with a partially hidden Big Boy in the back ground. Here's a link to the local paper coverage. The picture is the same as what I got: heads and Big Boy in the background.

http://www.vvdailypress.com/articles/fans-46455-history-rail.html

I'm bummed I did not get to do the photo study I wanted to do, but I did see it in person.

Seeing it I realized they had removed the boiler jacket. I assume they did that some time ago when they did an asbestos removal program. What a difference that makes to the appearance.



LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

*Back to Train Simulator 2014*

I loaded STEAM and went to the STEAM store. They show a version of Windows but no version for the MAC. There is a listed STEAM version whatever that is??? There seems to be no way to run Train Simulator 2014 on MAC OS X ??????

What does buying the STEAM version get you? Is it that if there is a MAC version and a Windows version you only have to buy it once to get versions for both? But if there is no MAC version then you are out of luck????

I tried to send STEAM a question after registering and I got an error that my very first message was too many message at once. WHAT?????

I am beginning to think I'm out of luck with a mAC version of Train Simulator 2014. DARN!!!

Anyone got some guidance here?

LDBennett


----------



## jfriedrich

Lynn, 

Train simulator 2014 is a Railworks product. The trainz family is created by N3V games of Australia. I have Trainz 12 by N3V and I like it. From what I've heard with Railworks your limited to what extra content you can add on. With Trainz the world is your oyster, if you can think of something, someone has probably made it for the game. 

If you decide to go with the Trainz line from N3V stay away from Steam, by it direct from N3V.

Jordan


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

jfriedrich:

Thanks for the input. I have learned a lot about all of this in the last few weeks. I had to dig it out. I eventually contacted STEAM to get the straight answers on using Train Simualtor 2014 on a MAC.

I thought STEAM was an environment where PC games would run on a MAC. WRONG! What it is is a source for buying the games which allows games which already have versions for both PC and MAC. You buy it once and you can play it on both machine types and even some phone and tablet versions. But unless there is a MAC version Steam offers nothing for me.

There is no MAC version of Train Simualtor 2014. So STEAM is useless to me. The only way I can run Train Simualtor 2014 is with BOOT CAMP running the Window operating system or Parallels and the Windows Operating system. Both versions make this $40 game cost for me between $150 and $200. I don't want Train Simualtor 2014 that bad!

I have TRAINZ on my Android tablet. It is very cartoonish. A review of their web page implies a new version (New ERA) that matches Train Simualtor 2014 for detail is in the works but is slated for a 2015 release. Will there be an initial MAC version???

I need to investigate the TRAINZ MAC version again and see if it would do for me. Some of the features I would like are a switch yard environment, realistic controls, aerial control views. Anyway for now that is my only choice. And I'll not buy anything from STEAM.

LDBennett


----------



## trains galore

I have one called Rail Cargo Simulator, I think its only available windows though so you would have to run it virtually


----------



## jfriedrich

Lynn, 

The reason it seems cartoonish on your tablet is that basically that version equates to the 2004 version of the game. 

Here is a couple of my screenshots from Trainz 12, The locomotives featured were payware from some of the content creators. 



















In regards to the Trainz a New Era, I'm unsure of how the releases are going to play out. I haven't really been paying much attention to the project as I know without a doubt that it will be well beyond the graphics capability of my humble pc. 

Trainz Simulator Mac 2 looks to be the equivalent of Trainz 12 for PC. As for controls wise you've got the option of running in Cab mode, with dynamic brakes, train brake, etc. or simplicity to the likes of model railroad controller. There are a variety of camera angles you can use from cab view, to chase view, and a few others. 

There are lots of different layouts created by others from switching too long haul freights. There is what they call the Download Station for us PC users of the game and its basically where all the users upload their created content to share. I'm not to sure on how that works for MAC users though. 

I recommend heading over to the official trainz forums and checking out the MAC section and see what info can be had there. Heres the link forums.auran.com‎ , may have to register though. 

Jordan


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

jfriedrich:

OK, I downloaded it (It took nearly 4 hours due to my slow internet connection and almost 10 GB of disk but that was no problem). I jumped into the tutorials but.....

The second tutorial runs until I get the train get part way up the hill. The train disappears and the application just stops. Is there some setup problem?

In reading the manual (downloaded) it says during the install all other application should be closed and I did not realize that and continued using the computer while it downloaded in the background. I sure hope I did not corrupt it. The Apple Store download gave no instructions about that or about anything (??).

Have you any idea what might be happening here before I run off for help from the Software developers? I can't do the tutorials if they stop midway.

Thank you for any help you might be able to give.

Lynn Bennett


----------



## jfriedrich

Hi Lynn,

Was there a specific error message that came up when the game stopped? Only thing I can think of to try is adjust the draw distance so its lower and a few of the others like weather etc. to take a bit of the load off the graphics processing. Other than that I'd hop over to the official forum http://forums.auran.com/trainz/forum.php and post a question there. There are some real knowledgeable guys there when it comes to the technical aspect as in solving errors and situations like yours. 

Jordan


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

Jordan:

No error message at all. I think I'll look at the map view and see if for some reason it is just running out of the area. It is funny in that the train just disappears and you are left with empty track and the game* not* in pause. 

Thanks for your help.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

Jordan:

AH, HA...I was right. I was running off the map.

The directions are written in some form of english I'm not use to and had me going in the wrong directions. I got the tutorial to work after a couple of tries (a couple because of the funny english directions).

I ran one of the scenarios for over two hours to see how it worked. It was hard to watch the scenery as a lot of effort was required to keep the steam engine at speed where every hill and dale required throttle changes. Also married in there was the speed limit changes. Seems a coal train doesn't accelerate, stop, or even slow on a dime.

There is a lot to learn to use this game. You were right that the graphics are not really as cartoonish as the simple game on my Android tablet. In fact they are quite good.

I wish there was a duel scene or window option (there may be??) where I could keep the map open while running the train in the "3D" view.

Thanks for you encouragement. For $40 I think I'll enjoy Trainz Simulator. At $200 for everything to get the Train Simulator 2014 to run, I probably would not have gone for a train simulator at all.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett

Jordon:

I tried the Bakersfield to Mojave run. Keeping the train at speed going up the hill...EASY. Controlling the speed down the hill...IMPOSSIBLE ...for me. The reaction of the train is so delayed that I either over speeded or over braked. Is there a trick? I got so frustrated after about ten slow/fast/slow cycles I gave up the game for the day.

I understand what the dynamic braking is (motor turned into a generator which feeds a resistor bank to turn the slowing energy into heat). But it seems totally ineffective. The train brakes work but again the reaction time is so slow I over do it before I realize it. Am I just using too much brake (I tend to panic with the red flashing speed indicator and give full brakes. Maybe I just need a lot more practice. Nobody said the emulator was easy!

LDBennett


----------



## jfriedrich

Hi Lynn,

Sorry I haven't replied been away from the computer. Glad to hear your making out ok so far. There is what they call the mini map but i think its only for use in surveyor mode. Driving in cab mode is tricky, I mainly use the dcc option but i'm slowly getting the hang of cab mode. Downhill in cab mode it's best to throttle down to almost nothing and then brake as necessary, but you want to make sure you crest the hill slow then its easier to control your speed on the way down, then close to the bottom of the hill begin to notch the throttle back up. 

Dynamic's are momentary use, I think. Most effective with just a quick shot up to full then off, repeat if necessary. key to cab mode and hills is keep the speed to 10 -15 mph below the limit, seems to work best for me. if you need to brake in hurry move the reverser to neutral postion and apply the brakes. Train brake is for the train, independent brake is for the locomotive only. 

All I can say is practice makes perfect with cab mode, between braking and throttle positions. Thats why i tend to use dcc mode still, that way if i get in a funk with cab mode I can mellow out on dcc mode than go back to cab mode when I'm ready. 

http://forums.auran.com/trainz/showthread.php?87788-CAB-Mode-Driving-Tip-Diesel-Locomotives heres a small tutorial thread from the fourms about cab mode driving with diesels, i think with the steam its a bit more tricky. 

Hope this helps some,

Jordan


----------



## reesman9

Ill have to look into this


----------

